# Car towing on a trailer behind my "C" class



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Put your legal heads on and tell me*
I want to build a small car to take to shows so that I have transport when I am on the site, the car in mind is a Mini automatic with a few body modifications, because it is automatic I cannot use an "A" frame or towing bar so I will have to use a trailer, so the questions are:-
1. Will the trailer need to have brakes?
2. Does the trailer need to have two axles?
3. Do I have to insure the trailer, or will the car be covered by its own insurance if any thing should happen.
I will be pulling the trailer with my Dodge 23 foot "C" class camper so I know I will not have a problem with the weight and I have experience of towing a large caravan with my Dodge dayvan in the past. I would appreciate any advice I can get. Thanks Mick.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Trailer/car*

Simple answer

Yes the trailer will need brakes - it will probably weigh over ¾ ton when loaded.

No, it will not necessarily need two axles - depends on how heavy the car is and how long the car is.

Yes, you will need third party insurance, at least for the trailer - and be very careful as the car may not be insured when it is on the trailer (except by it's own insurance)

And what is even more gloomy - if you haven't got a grand-daddy licence, you may need to take an E licence to add to your B or C1 licence.

Dick


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*car trailer*

Hi Dick, thanks a lot for your information. I suppose I am lucky to be old because it means that I do have grand-pappy rights on my licence. I will have to check my insurance for the trailered Mini and after what you have said I had better price up the cost of insuring the trailer, thanks for your help, Mick.


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Mick

If possible try and get a double axle trailer, they are a lot more stable. I have towed both types and would not go back to a single axle trailer.

Geoff


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi never found stability to be a problem with my single axle BJ trailer, and its easier to push around by hand when its unloaded than a twin. I said easier not easy, there both sods on rough ground. 

Olley


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Our single axle Brian James tows splendidly and is absolutely stable. It is much easier to move when not on the van, but it all depends on the size of your car I guess and personal preference.

Laurie


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

You might find that the third party issues for the trailer are covered by you MH insurance.


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Car trailer towing*

Well! thanks everybody for your input. The problem now is because of all the experiences by different people I have to decide which type of axle I require?. It appears that I have to decide whether I want a good steady twin axle trailer to tow, or a single axle trailer that I can manouver easily when I am manhandling it on site. Can anyone claim that one type is more suitable than the other, as I suppose there will be no difference in the cost of the insurance, although I will take the advice given and check with my MH insurance first and see if the trailer is covered by it. Thanks again for the very useful advice. Keep your pedal to the metal, and watch for the Smokeys. Mick


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand why people are having difficulty moving a twin axle trailer. Reversing it behind the motorhome is fine and if I need to move it by hand I crank up the dolly wheel until the front wheels are off the ground. Hey presto, single axle trailer!

Regards
Doug


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Have to agree with Doug.

Using the jockey wheel makes moving the trailer a piece of cake.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if your talking about moving it on tarmac or good solid flat ground neither are a problem, but try in on some rutted grass site or CL. If you still find it easy, then you are obviously built like a brick s**thouse, and I ain't going to argue with you. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Towing a car trailer*

Well Gentlemen, I have finally arrived at the solution to my towing problem. You may remember that I have to tow an automatic Mini, and because you cannot tow an automatic I had to sort out a trailer,Well, I have solved the problem, (although I appreciate all the advice given from yourselves). I have bought a 'Dolly' transporter. WHY ? (a) The Mini is a front wheel drive, so I only have to lift the front wheels off the ground.
(b) My other vehicle is also a front wheel drive automatic, so I can take that if neccessary.
(c) It is a lot easier to store both at home and on site.
(d) I am not built like a Br*** S*** House so the dolly is a lot easier to move by myself. Thanks for your input, Mick


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Towing a car trailer*



yankee said:


> I have bought a 'Dolly' transporter


Mick,

Hold on before you buy it. You can only use a dolly for recovery purposes. There are clearly-defined regulations regarding its use, including maximum speed (40 on motorways, 20 otherwise) and most importantly, the towed vehicle MUST demonstrably be in a broken-down state.

You cannot use a dolly legally for the purposes you intend.

Dougie.


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Towing a trailer*

Hi Dougie, I wish you were my next door neighbour then I would not have bought this 'Dolly'. Thinking about it I will be able to use it to collect the car I have bought because it has the engine and gearbox out at the moment as they have just been reconditioned. I have a lot of work to do to make it into a 'fun car' and then I have to take it to the spray-shop for its new coat, and get it back home to fit the little lump that makes it go, and then! Who wants to buy a 'Dolly' transporter?. Seriously thanks for the information, I never thought about it being illegal just convenient, looks like I will end up with a trailer after all. thanks again Mick.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Towing a trailer*

Mick,

I doubt you'd want me as your next-door-neighbour, as I'd always be pestering you ("Is it ok if I just leave this RV in your drive for a few weeks?") :wink:

I almost learned the hard way about using a dolly - I had one years ago for general use, being ignorant of the regulations governing its use. I was pulling a restored Morris Minor up the A1 in Hertfordshire & got stopped.
"Morning Sergeant"
"Morning Sir. Lovely car. Does it go well?"
<puffs up chest> "Oh yes Sergeant, it's wonderful - runs like a sewing machine. All my own work too."
"Very nice sir. Come & sit in the back of my car...."

I apparently passed the attitude test, and was allowed to complete my journey without damage to my pocket or licence, but much the wiser about restrictions on using a towing dolly.

I used a single-axle trailer for 4 years with our last van, but after a nasty puncture whilst towing the car, I sold it & bought a BJ twin-axle with two spare wheels - sooo much better in terms of peace of mind for blow-outs and handling issues. I agree completely about what others have said here - I wind up the jockey wheel, elevate the front axle, and it becomes a single-axle for the purposes of manhandling it.

Dougie.


----------



## 104395 (May 9, 2007)

*Towing a car trailer*

Hello again fellow MH.ers, There is no point in asking for advice if you are not going to take it, so, having read all your comments and listening to the experience of Doug I have invested in a double axle car trailer. I will use the 'Dolly' whilst I am converting the Mini (for convenience) and then I will be able to re-sell it as there appears to be in short supply. 
So,thank you once again for all your input. Cheers Mick.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Towing a car trailer*



yankee said:


> I have invested in a double axle car trailer


Well done Mick - as you say, the dolly will resell without difficulty, and I know you'll enjoy trailing with peace of mind (and a virginal licence ).

Dougie.


----------

